# Best wire for modding?



## shuter (Dec 10, 2008)

I recently bought some Mr. Bulk LionHearts and Lioncub "kits". They came with everything except the wire and thermal adhesive. I got the thermal adhesive from Photonfanatic but am wondering about the wire needed for connecting the LED and switch. I have no modding experience but want to put these lights together myself. I intend to upgrade the Lioncubs to P4 emitters and have already purchased them on stars from Photonfanatic. As for the LionHearts, I want to try P7's. Would I use the same wire for both emitters?

Can you guys recommend the best wire for this pourpose and where to order it? Please be specific so I can get the right wire the first time. Appreciate any and all advice.


----------



## tebore (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd say Teflon coated 24 gauge or thicker. Ideally 20 gauge.


----------



## LukeA (Dec 10, 2008)

tebore said:


> I'd say Teflon coated 24 gauge or thicker. Ideally 20 gauge.



And stranded if you can find it.


----------



## wquiles (Dec 10, 2008)

+1 - Teflon coated 24 ga is almost ideal for most projects, although the 30 ga is more than enough for switch contacts that will not be carrying any significant current.

I pretty much exclusively use Teflon coated wire in all of my mods 

Will


----------



## darkzero (Dec 11, 2008)

I use 22 awg for P7s, 26 awg for mostly everything else , & 30 awg for for some other purposes in my builds.


----------



## shuter (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys!

Looks like the most recommended is 24 gauge, teflon coated.

Is there agreement that multistrand should be used?

I'll be ordering on line. Where is a good place to order from?


----------



## Mettee (Dec 11, 2008)

mudman cj here on CPF.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/122273


----------



## shuter (Dec 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: Appreciate the help guys. Wire order is placed. :thumbsup:


----------



## tino_ale (Dec 11, 2008)

I got some good multistrand AWG24 silver coated teflon isolated wires on an ebay store.


----------



## VanIsleDSM (Dec 12, 2008)

Why spend the extra dough on teflon coated wire unless you're making a hotwire that will put out some extreme heat?

If you're melting PVC coated wire in an LED light then you've got other problems to worry about.


----------



## Justin Case (Dec 12, 2008)

I've used 24 gauge non-stranded telephone wire for an SSC P4. Very inexpensive. Available at Home Depot.


----------



## dom (Dec 12, 2008)

Teflon stranded wire is great to use -much smaller overall diameter compared to same gauge in PVC or silicone -so can fit easily thru smaller holes.

Also doesn't abrade or melt


----------



## Illum (Dec 12, 2008)

24 gauge is perfect for most stuff...22 gauge is the highest you want to go.
Any smaller than 24 gauge your going to need a special wire stripper, any bigger and you lose flexibility stuffing it into any projects that is housed in a small space


----------



## tebore (Dec 13, 2008)

VanIsleDSM said:


> Why spend the extra dough on teflon coated wire unless you're making a hotwire that will put out some extreme heat?
> 
> If you're melting PVC coated wire in an LED light then you've got other problems to worry about.



I've experienced times where there was enough heat from my iron to heat up the copper wire and melt a very small hole in the insulation (PVC) and short out. Rare but can happen. Teflon is cheap insurance. 

Happens when you're dealing with lead free solder(higher temps).


----------



## tino_ale (Dec 13, 2008)

VanIsleDSM said:


> Why spend the extra dough on teflon coated wire unless you're making a hotwire that will put out some extreme heat?
> 
> If you're melting PVC coated wire in an LED light then you've got other problems to worry about.



I don't like PVC coated wires because the PVC melts and retracts then soldering the wire to a board for example, exposing the strends you wanted isolated, plus making it very ugly overall. Even if using appropriate heat and quick soldering job, it always does it to some extend.

The wire is such an irrelevant cost center in a flashlight mod that I don't see any reason why not using the best available.

Besides, if you're building such a high power mod that actually put extreme heat on wire because of current flow, you need to move to bigger wire gauge regardless of whether the wire can resist this kind of heat.


----------



## JimmyM (Dec 13, 2008)

wquiles said:


> +1 - Teflon coated 24 ga is almost ideal for most projects, although the 30 ga is more than enough for switch contacts that will not be carrying any significant current.
> 
> I pretty much exclusively use Teflon coated wire in all of my mods
> 
> Will


Where do you get your teflon wire? I'd love to use the stuff. I hate when the heat from the soldering iron melts the insulation.


----------



## shuter (Dec 13, 2008)

JimmyM said:


> Where do you get your teflon wire? I'd love to use the stuff. I hate when the heat from the soldering iron melts the insulation.


 
There is a link for teflon coated wire in post #7.

Lots of good input. Two good reasons to use it I have learned here are:

1. Teflon resists shrinking back or retracting when heated making for a safer and more attractive finished product.

2. Teflon coated wire has a thinner overall diameter allowing for easier routing in tight places and through holes.

Thanks everyone for the information!


----------



## tx101 (Dec 13, 2008)

JimmyM said:


> Where do you get your teflon wire? I'd love to use the stuff. I hate when the heat from the soldering iron melts the insulation.



See post #7


----------



## JimmyM (Dec 15, 2008)

Gotcha thanks.


----------



## datiLED (Dec 22, 2008)

Mettee said:


> mudman cj here on CPF.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/122273


 
+1 for mudman cj. He is my official wire supplier. :thumbsup:


----------

